# Group Memberships?



## Bienvenidos

One more for ya, Jana. 

What's this "group memberships" thing that I see when I view a user's profile. For example, it will say "GROUP MEMBERSHIPS", and under it "Bienvenidos is not a member of any public groups". Is this a turned off forum feature or something?

I used the search feature again, but I couldn't find any thread explaining this. Thank you 

*Bien*


----------



## cuchuflete

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> One more for ya, Jana.
> 
> What's this "group memberships" thing that I see when I view a user's profile. For example, it will say "GROUP MEMBERSHIPS", and under it "Bienvenidos is not a member of any public groups". Is this a turned off forum feature or something?
> 
> I used the search feature again, but I couldn't find any thread explaining this. Thank you
> 
> *Bien*




Bien,
Splitting hairs, it is not "a turned off forum feature".

Rather, it is a potential forum feature that has not been turned on, as we have no current need for it.  Many commercial forums use the feature to allow access to some areas, according to what a member has purchased.

cheers,
Cuchu


----------



## Jana337

What Cuchu described is some kind of a private forum which you cannot even view without buying a subscription.

Some forums have publicly visible sections where only some members may contribute (depending on some kind of seniority or a special permission that needs to be granted by the administrator).

All forums have default groups. Moderators, junior members, banned users are default groups, for example. 

Being a member of a group determines what kind of rights and buttons one has. As all of you know, junior members cannot post URLs, banned users cannot do anything, moderators have some magic buttons to torture you with. 

And the Jana337 group gets to win World Cup matches, and has a button that dispenses dark chocolate.

Jana


----------



## Bienvenidos

I want to be a part of the Jana group!   Sign me up!

Thank you both for your courteous and prompt responses. 

*Bien*


----------



## Jana337

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> I want to be a part of the Jana group!   Sign me up!
> 
> Thank you both for your courteous (let's see) and prompt (always) responses.
> 
> *Bien*


Cool. My strongest affiliation is with the German forum. Willkommen! 

Jana


----------



## fenixpollo

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> I want to be a part of the Jana group!


 Unfortunately, this week, it was impossible to be part of both the Bien group and the Jana group, since one group TROUNCED the other one in the World Cup.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thank you Bienvenidos for starting this thread.
I've had the same question in my mind for months and finally decided to find an answer. 

Am I correct to presume that this group membership feature can be used only in the commercial subscription sense that Jana described ??
If the feature can in fact be re-routed to other purposes, I'd vote for setting up a more social side to the forum. Right now, WRF involves either very serious language dialogue OR very private messaging (with a tad of congrats here and there). 

The social groups could still be organized around language topics but at least there'd be places on WRF where one can let one's hair down.


----------



## ewie

Not a bad idea, GlamCam, for you. I volunteer to moderate* _Punaholics Anonymous_.

_*_i.e. just sit there and watch, natch.


----------

